# Some pics of my new babeee meese...



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

She still has no name...for now we call her baby girl bambussee. She is soo sweet, Ive had her out for about an hour this evening, she fell asleep in her pouch and bruxed and boggled 
She seems so happy just to have some real company. She is a brave little girl and so friendly considering she has been on her own 
She is currently re arranging her house for the 3rd time today!
Here are some pics...I wandered if anyone can tell me just how old they think she is, I was told 4 months but as I haven't had a girl, I think she seems a little smaller than 4months. What would you say?
She's not so photogenic yet, but i didnt want to scare her too much.I hope they are not too massive;



















































And I had to make Moscow and Milo a new Free range area in my room. They were very amzed, although its almost the same as the old one. Heres some pics;


















And here's me and my squiiish


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

AWw cute!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

thanks 
She is so lovely, she wears herself out by obsessively rearranging her house bless her, thats another reason i wander if she's younger, because when M&M were 4 months they didnt sleep half as much as she does, she seems very sleepy!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

if you could take a photo next to some familiar item, such as a dollar bill maybe we could get an idea of age

also weighing them is a good way tell


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Oki doki will do tomoro  
how would an A4 piece of paper do? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha, I love the progression of expressions- goes from "noooooo mommy no hugging!" to "well..." to "aw, I love you too, mommy!" You can even see a little grin on her little ratty face. 

As for an A4 piece of paper... well, that wouldn't really help a number of us, I have no idea what that is... how about a shoe? What size is your foot? And I guess post the US size, too, if you can...


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Ohh ****, I was really trying to think of something that we share both in american and english, I thought perhaps paper...I am a 6 here...just went on the converter says thats an 8 1/2, 6 is a common female shoe size here, is it there?
I didnt notice that about those pics! Yes he is such a squish prince, and a poser, he makes me giggle


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

8 1/2 US if I didnt make it clear


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

hmmmm how about a drink container that we can all identify with

dollar bill

a ruler.... thats a novel idea... LOL (sometimes it is harder to come up with the obvious solution)

I don't know if a shoe would work because I can personally wear anything from an 8.5 to a 10 depending on the manufacturer


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yes very true...a ruler WOULD be a good start lol...now to get her to stay still for long enough! I will find a way to measure her length. And try to weigh her today.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I know.... a book or a dinner plate... then you just measure the perimeter of the object. I am sure you can get her to stand a something long enough for a picture then just offer the measurements of the object used to compare

This has always been a standing issue when people are across the world from each other.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

awww! what a cutie!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

how about a coke can? that's pretty universal and easy to find lying around the house usually.

your babies are pretty cute though, i have to agree.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Thanks you 
Moscow is a monster, Like captain Flow said, in the 1st picture he is clearly saying 'No mum you're making me look uncool!'
He loves me really...hmm i dont have any coke cams lol, I'm sure I'll find something, what measurements do u commonly use over there? I will find a way


----------

